# Out Door 12-24 plant limit 2015



## EsC420PoT (Feb 1, 2015)

Ok guys, so this is the beginning of my outdoor grow up in the mountains of California. I'm a bit away from the Bay this time around, but all the more freedom to do as I wish in the mountains. Although I plan on getting my indoor setup going here in the next few months, this will be my grow journal for my outdoor section. Due to this area, A lot of people apparently grow Illegally and get busted all the time. All the more reason why I am starting with my LEGAL 12 plant limit. However, Within the time I actually move them outside, my plant limit should be raised to 24, as 2 of my close friends want me as their care giver.  With that said, here's to the good stuff.
Starting Line up:
2 X Cotton Candy, 2 X Frosty Kush, 2 X Ultimate Purple, 2 X White Grapes, 2 X CBD Griega Y, 2 X CBD OG. 

In the months to come, I will pretty much double it to:

4 X Cotton Candy, 4 X Frosty Kush, 4 X Ultimate Purple, 5 X White Grapes, 3 X CBD Griega Y, 3 X CBD OG. 

I Will be planting as soon as the seeds get here (purchased today) and I plan on growing under my little set up I've made in my closet. About a 2 1/2" X 3 1/2" Closet, which will in the beginning be under a small low wattage of floro that I got with my humidity dome (perfect for clones and seedlings). 
However, from the months to come, I'll be adding a T5 4 tubed  8"  setup I believe puts sout 10k lumens? I'll have to double check. But I'll keep them growing in here until late March to early April. Then, I will transfer them outdoors. PIcs for all of this soon to come.

Setup:
Ill be starting in 5 gal. pots filled a 50/50 mix of FoxFarm Ocean Forest, and Happy Frog. From months to come, I'll be feeding via nutrient water with the oragnic FoxFarm Hydro Formula. 
I will keep this formula in a 40 gallon tote that is constantly airated with airstones, kept p.h.'ed and at room Temp. with aquarium heater.  Then after certain amount of time has passed for the mixing, will water with this. 

I will water with P.H.'d water only at first until nutrients in the soil are used up. From there, I will transfer into 20. Gal Pots and feed accordingly for the rest of their period. 

I will post all of this process as I do it. Any constructive criticism is greatly appreciated.


----------



## BenfukD (Feb 2, 2015)

mojo your way

:48:


----------



## EsC420PoT (Feb 3, 2015)

Hey I was curious, Ive put a huge trashcan under my gutter drain out from thew roof. And Although It seems like it'd cause disease, and wouldn;t be ideal to use, Wanted to get some others opinions? Its the water from the roof guters when it rains and drains into a big trash can. If I were to take scoops of this, to fill up a 20 gallon tote or so, threw some air stones with some p.h. adjustment, (add nutes if needed) and just use this water for watering my outdoor plants? I'd prefer not to do this, but were in a bad drought up here where im at, so if it'd be possible to use this water to save money and water in general? Just curious. Thanks. Pics will come when seeds arrive.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 3, 2015)

I think that is a great idea. Catching rain water has been happening forever. great idea, i think.


----------



## EsC420PoT (Feb 3, 2015)

Haha thanks rose  Appreciate always stoppin in! Can't wait till I get my seeds! Sucks because I'm hoping to get them within 5 days or so, and online is says a maximum of 28 days lol! I'm sure thats just the max to cover their butts, but I assume since the max is 28 days, it'll probably take 2-3 weeks... :.(


----------



## EsC420PoT (Feb 10, 2015)

Ok guys! SUPER EXCITED!! Finally got my seeds in the mail on saturday! I believe 7 days from purchase!! NOT BAD! Any ways, I germinated them on Saturday as well, and planted into oasis cubes today. Oasis cubes have been soaking in sub culture-M root nutrient for 48 hours at p.h. of 5.8-6.0.

Although I am a bit disapointed to inform that the previous line up I expressed, isn't what I was able to get... As when it came time for purchase, half the strains I wanted, were now "Unavailable"... However, I'm still very pleased to show that the line up I picked out is still very satisfying to me.
As of right now, I only got 4 different strains (6 including the free bees) I got Frosty Kush, Sour Bubbly, Mendicino Purple Kush and CBD Critical Cure. As for the freebees I got "crazy Miss Hyde" and "ultraviolet Auto". I started germinating the strain "Crazy Miss Hyde" today. Will add her to the others in a few days.
All have popped and been transplanted today except for of course the Miss Hyde. I looked up the genetics of this strain and it seems to be along the line of what strains I like, Indica Dom. Hybrid.
Anyways, all of these are feminized seeds, and I plan on turning them all into mother plants, and will clone about 6 of each mother, let them veg in my floro set up 4x3x8 closet, until March or April, from which they will then be transplanted outside. Later this month, or next month, I will be buying 2-3 more CBD rich strains. I will add them to the mix in due time.

I will be choosing (random quantities) of each strain but putting only the best 12 I like outside. The rest will stay in veg until my plant limit is raised to 24, and from there I will add the other best 12 into my Indoor set up, or outside with the others. CAN'T WAIT!!! 

View attachment Seedling Pic 1.JPG


View attachment Seedling Pic 2.JPG


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 11, 2015)

What are the organic Fox Farm hydro nutrients you mentioned?


----------



## EsC420PoT (Feb 11, 2015)

Funny you ask, Apparently this is what is supposedly "Organic" 
http://hydrobuilder.com/nutrient-tr...egps_FX14049&gclid=CML8ibe_2sMCFReTfgodxWwAUA

But after researching it a bit more, seems its not 100% organic after all... Oh well, apparently its mostly organic, but not 100%... Regardless, this is the stuff i've been using for years now, and I freakin love it! It may not be 100% organic, but good enough for me I suppose.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 11, 2015)

Only the Big bloom is organic.  And not 100% organic, is, well, not organic.  And they are not really hydro nutes.  I found that the Big Bloom gets nasty in a DWC setup--it bubbles up like teas and coats the roots with gunk.  My late SO liked this combo.  He also used the Beastie Bloom, Cha-Ching, Open Sesame combo sometimes.


----------



## EsC420PoT (Feb 12, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Only the Big bloom is organic.  And not 100% organic, is, well, not organic.  And they are not really hydro nutes.  I found that the Big Bloom gets nasty in a DWC setup--it bubbles up like teas and coats the roots with gunk.  My late SO liked this combo.  He also used the Beastie Bloom, Cha-Ching, Open Sesame combo sometimes.



Yup, ive found that out the hard way in the past. These nutes are kinda thick, and clog up nozzles and what not very easily. As for soil tho... MY LORD!! GLORIOUS!! My rule of thumb usually is General Hydroponics Nute Line up for hydro, and Foxfarms Nute line up for any type of soil .
Regardless, I love these nutes, don't mind if it's not 100% organic, it's organic enough for me and everyone I know .


----------



## ston-loc (Feb 14, 2015)

Pretty baked, :stoned: , Did i read that right? These are for your OD? Do you plan to sex, clone, then put the clones out in a few months? Hella early if you're going seed to straight out! Gonna be giants if thats the case. Our weather is good enough though. I'd just worry of the early flower/reveg nonsense
mojo


----------



## EsC420PoT (Feb 14, 2015)

ston-loc said:


> Pretty baked, :stoned:  , Did i read that right? These are for your OD? Do you plan to sex,  clone, then put the clones out in a few months? Hella early if you're  going seed to straight out! Gonna be giants if thats the case. Our  weather is good enough though. I'd just worry of the early flower/reveg  nonsense
> mojo



Nah not at all, especially in this area, the earlier you plant out here  the more growth/yield I'm gonna get. (due to global warming season have been real weird.. my apologies for those I offend who don't believe in facts, but eh) Of course within reason... I most  likely am going to put outdoor by late April. And I hope/expect them to be HUGE! Especially after an extra month or so of indoor veg growth. Regardless,  Yes you read it right, these are for OUTDOOR! Not sure why that'd be surprising to  you? Also, I am not sexing them... Or deciding their sex... they are ALL  feminized seeds... you might want to actually read my previous posts rather then just a  select few words within the paragraph... Don't mean to offend you... But, yes they are all clones that are going to be grown outdoors...  Sure, seeds would be more beneficial, however I don't have the luxury  of spending hundreds on multiple seeds..... Thus more efficient to make  your own mother, and cutt unlimited supply of what ever you need... Sure  the production might not be as big, but that's where you make up for it  in plant limit, especially since it's outdoor...  Thus instead of  gaining an ounce or more per plant due to being from seed rather then  clone... I could give a **** less when I could just clone 2 more plants  to make up for the decrease plus some..  So I hope this answers your concerns, Regardless, I appreciate the constructive criticism as it always keeps me on edge, and thanks for the green mojo, can't wait for yall to see the outcome!

With that said here's an update, 4 days in from popping. 

View attachment Seedling week 1.JPG


----------



## ston-loc (Feb 15, 2015)

EsC420PoT said:


> I will post all of this process as I do it. Any constructive criticism is greatly appreciated.



Dude, I asked a few questions. I too am in the bay area and asked a few questions with personal experience :chillpill:  I'm stoned and reread your post again, and have still yet to see you say you are cloning and putting those out at a later date. Maybe I'm missing it :stoned:  

All i said, and questioned, was from what I've experienced putting sexually mature plants out early in april is a pretty decent risk of them triggering to flower and having to reveg. Your plants will be mature by then. Doesn't matter how nice our weather is, the sun is still up for a limited amount of hours. 

:48:


----------



## EsC420PoT (Feb 17, 2015)

ston-loc said:


> Dude, I asked a few questions. I too am in the bay area and asked a few questions with personal experience I'm stoned and reread your post again, and have still yet to see you say you are cloning and putting those out at a later date. Maybe I'm missing it
> 
> All i said, and questioned, was from what I've experienced putting sexually mature plants out early in april is a pretty decent risk of them triggering to flower and having to reveg. Your plants will be mature by then. Doesn't matter how nice our weather is, the sun is still up for a limited amount of hours.



Not sure why you feel I came across irritated with your response? If you misinterpreted my response then I do apologies, but all I simply said, was re-read my previous posts (in a nice manner) because every single thing you asked had been expressed by me in a previous post.. Nothing more nothing less... I am and always have been 100% Chill . To answer your questions again, I am plating outdoors in late April, early March... I am growing feminized seeds into mothers, then from there cutting clones, and letting the clones veg indoor until late April early March... As for the global warming thing, that wasn't directed towards you lol, I was just saying that in general as a lot of people I know believe its a myth... AS for the "Not doing seeds just clone route" I was also talking in general as most people are firm believers of growing all of their plants (especially outdoor) from seed. Where I am a firm believer of growing 1st generation clones. So I was simply throwing out my two cents to not only you but everyone who felt like saying something  about that method. Lol, so ya I can see how it came across a bit conniving, but that was not my intentions, I wasn't trying to come at you sideways at all.



ston-loc said:


> I'm stoned and reread your post again, and have still yet to see you say you are cloning and putting those out at a later date. Maybe I'm missing it



Dude... seriously scroll up lol! The first post... 

"I like, Indica Dom. Hybrid.
Anyways, all of these are feminized seeds, and I plan on turning them all into mother plants, and will clone about 6 of each mother, let them veg in my floro set up 4x3x8 closet, until March or April, from which they will then be transplanted outside." 

HEres another... from the one right before your response...
" Of course within reason... I most likely am going to put outdoor by late April. And I hope/expect them to be HUGE! Especially after an extra month or so of indoor veg growth. " 

You are correct as I mistakenly said "late March to Early April" .... A typo... Meant Late April, Early May..  NOT MARCH, Woops. Those (at least for this particular area of the bay) is adequate time for veg and flower without the worry of flipping back and forth.

So yes..  Simple misunderstanding off of a typo.. However, I did in fact express everything else about the mothers, and clones.. sorry if you feel I was not "chill" but Al I said was simply read my previous posts as Ive mentioned it 3 times now and you still over looked it lol. It's whatever dude, I'm not trippin


----------



## ston-loc (Feb 17, 2015)

Good Pineapple Express and Larry on rotation from last seasons harvest :stoned: :rofl: Missed those points completely in stoned scanning long paragraphs.
No worries, and wasnt intending my comments to come across weird either. Simple timing of the season is just what jumped out at me being local. Have had clones flip early and have to reveg and it isnt fun. 
Good luck on the grow man.

As for your cbd question in the other thread, I grew a couple cannatonic last season and fed them the same as regular thc strains. I believe the higher cbd level is strain dependent, not the way we tend to them during the grow.


----------



## EsC420PoT (Feb 18, 2015)

ston-loc said:


> Good Pineapple Express and Larry on rotation from last seasons harvest :stoned: :rofl: Missed those points completely in stoned scanning long paragraphs.
> No worries, and wasnt intending my comments to come across weird either. Simple timing of the season is just what jumped out at me being local. Have had clones flip early and have to reveg and it isnt fun.
> Good luck on the grow man.
> 
> As for your cbd question in the other thread, I grew a couple cannatonic last season and fed them the same as regular thc strains. I believe the higher cbd level is strain dependent, not the way we tend to them during the grow.



RIght on bro! No worries, I think we both kinda came across in a manner we didn't mean to, all is good man. As for the CBD and nutes thing,That's what I figured, that it purely depended on the genetics of the strain. just wanted to be sure as these are new waters for me lol. And ya I feel ya on the revegging, the seasons have been really weird the past couple years.. But, I think it'll be fine. What time you usually plant yours outdoor? Thanks for the input!


----------



## ston-loc (Feb 18, 2015)

Couple seasons back went out on 4/20 with non-sexually mature plants from seed that were 3-4 weeks old and they grew to be ten footers. Last year held off going out until end of May and they stayed around six feet. I use severe lst also from the get go. Might be going a bit different this year.

Previously went out 4/20 with clones and had one of 4 flip on me.


----------



## EsC420PoT (Feb 21, 2015)

ston-loc said:


> Couple seasons back went out on 4/20 with non-sexually mature plants from seed that were 3-4 weeks old and they grew to be ten footers. Last year held off going out until end of May and they stayed around six feet. I use severe lst also from the get go. Might be going a bit different this year.
> 
> Previously went out 4/20 with clones and had one of 4 flip on me.


HM...Really weird that 1 clone would flower and not the rest..Sounds more like it might have been some shitty genetics.. Regardless, 4/20 sounds like a perfect time for me to plant outdoors, but from what you tell me, I can't help but feel a bit fearful of putting them out to early.. Especially due to the fluctuation of the seasons... I think I might switch outdoor at the beginning of March after all, just to be safe. 

-----------

Anyways, on to the update. I, to my disappointment, have found out that my sour bubbly strain Ive purchased was an auto flowering strain...  I should have read more into the genetics before I bought, my own fault, but with that said, that means I now have 3 Auto flowering plants, Which at the moment are indoor, but will soon (within the next week or so ) be transferred outside. I also put them in 1 gallon pots, as since they are autos, I really don;t care to put them in anything bigger as I had no intention of growing autos... (my mistake..) So with that said, I will keep these 3 autos for myself.. 1 Auto flower was a freebee from the company I bought from called Ultra Violet. That and the Crazy miss hyde are 5  days old. I recently planted the autos including the regular strains into FF soil. All the ones that aren't Auto flowers, Frosty kush, Purp Kush,  cbd Cirt. Cure, and Crazy Miss Hyde, are all in half gallon pots I would say? For the moment... They will in time be transferred into bigger pots. As for the autos, they are in 1 gallon pots, and will put them outside within the next week or so and they will stay outside until harvest (autos). The rest however, Will be under my small dresser set up for about another week, before I put them into the Veg room. 1, 4 tubed 5 ft. long T5 Floro set up until early April. As of now, I realized I had another seed of the sour bubly, (ordered 2 since I really wanted this strain not knowing it was an auto flower..) I was going to save the last one for another time, but since its an auto, I figured I'd germinate it and throw it out with the other autos. I currently added a 2900 Lumen CFL (soft white) for the added seedlings. I Put the CFL over the smallest/youngest seedlings, (as they need the extra growth) and kept my other lower grade floro under the non auto plants that are bigger than the others. The Sour Bubbly, mend. Purp Kush, Frosty Kush, and CBD Crit. Cure, are all 12 days from germination. Crazy Mis Hyde, and Ultra Violet are 5 days old. 

View attachment Week 1 Crazy mis Hyde.JPG


View attachment Week 1 Ultra Violet.JPG


View attachment Week 2 CBD Critical Cure.JPG


View attachment Week 2 Frosty Kush.JPG


View attachment Week 2 Purps.JPG


View attachment Week 2 Sour Bubbly.JPG


View attachment Light set up CFL.JPG


View attachment Light set up Horizontal T5.JPG


----------



## EsC420PoT (Feb 25, 2015)

Ok guys, here's an update. Watering with un-nuted water with the P.H. of 5.8-6.0. The Frosty Kush, Mend. Purple Kush, CBD Crit. Cure and Sour bubbly, are all 15 days old. (The sour bubbly is severely stunted due to me moving it out doors for about 3 days when I found out it was an auto... Was to make room since I only had the 1 horizontal light at the time.)  As for the Ultra Violet auto and The Crazy Miss Hyde, those are 10 days old. I as well, figured since this sour bubbly strain is an auto I'd might as well plant the other seed of it that I have. That is at day 1. So now I have the 2 sour bubbly autos, and the 1 Ultra violet auto. These will not be included in my 12-24 plant limit grow, these will be grown separately for myself as I never intended to grow these autos... So that leaves the 4 strains, Med. Purp Kush, Frosty Kush, Crzy Hyde, and CBd Crit. Cure, for my main strains of this grow journal. These will be made mother plants. I also decided to add another 2 CBD rich strains called, "CBD God", and "CBD OG". As well as another THC strain the infamous "Durban Poison" Pricey seeds here . These should be here in the next 10 days, and will be made mother plants to join with the previous 4. I honestly feel that these are growin a bit slow due to the soil mixture I put, I'm starting to thin k that there just might be to much clay in the dirt... I might transplant into pure 100% FF soil when I get my shipment in. Any constructive criticism is greatly appreciated, thanks.

Note* I did Want to ask as I've been concerned, but some of the leaves have been getting a bit wrinkled? Not sure as the P.H. seems on point, and the soil is just FF and Happy frog with a small touch of backyard dirt. Any suggestions? I water every 5-6 days or until soil is dry for about half an inch down. I do see that the bigger newer set of fan leaves seem to be fine and healthy, but the previous leaves are a bit bent? Could the soil of been to strong for the seedlings, but are now mature enough to handle it? Any advice is appreciated, Thanks.

Just added 2 tiny fans to help with the growth and air circulation.
Bottom pic: 

View attachment Week 2 Day 10         Crazy Miss Hyde.JPG


View attachment Week 2 day 10 Ultra Violet.JPG


View attachment week 3 Day 15         CBD Critical Cure.JPG


View attachment Week 3 Day 15         Frosty Kush.JPG


View attachment Week 3 Day 15         Mend. Purple Kush.JPG


View attachment Week 3 Day 15 Sour Bubbly.JPG


View attachment Week 1 Day 1           Sour Bubbly #2.JPG


View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Feb 25, 2015)

I uses FFOF and yes you need to put your beens/seedlings into light warrior before letting them get into FFOF. Like I said I only nute one time in veg, the plants can go 3-4 weeks feeding off whats in the soil. That being said I have a strain the I just put the bean into the FFOF and she just gets a mild tip burn, others will fry. The plants all look great, greenest of mojo to your grow


----------



## EsC420PoT (Feb 25, 2015)

Ok great! Thanks alot Kraven! This makes me feela bit better. I now feel that they are mature enough to handle it, and shouldn't have any more problems. Ill keep this in mind when transplanting, to wait on soil with such fertilizers when they are young. I usually keep them in oasis cubes for a few weeks before I put into the soil. I put these in the soil about 5 days or so from popping . Nonetheless, thanks for the Mojo, and I feel these are about to shoot up soon!


----------



## EsC420PoT (Mar 9, 2015)

Heres an update that was suppose to be done on the 4th of March but I didn't have the time. Ultra Violet, and Crazy Miss Hyde are 17 days in this pic. The rest are 22 days. The second sour bubbly seedling (due to the added fans) dried out more often than I watered... SO therefore, it died... All is watered with Un-Nuted P.H. of 5.8-6.0. Humidity fluctuates between 60%-80% throughout the day, and the temps fluctuate between 60*F and 80*F. 

View attachment Crazy Miss Hyde     Week 3 Day 17.JPG


View attachment Ultra Violet Auto     Week 3 Day 17.JPG


View attachment CBD Critical Cure    Week 3 Day 22.JPG


View attachment Frosty Kush              Week 3 Day 22.JPG


View attachment Purple Kush         Week 3 Day 22.JPG


View attachment Sour Bubbly             Week 3 Day 22.JPG


----------



## EsC420PoT (Mar 9, 2015)

Here is the pics I took today, just 4 days later... They are really starting to explode!!!!  The UV And Crazy Hyde are 21 days. Everything else 26 days.
Temps 60*-80*F Humidity 60%-80%.

Ultra Violet and Sour bubbly will stay indoors until they start auto flowering or until late April, which ever comes first. The rest will stay in doors as mothers.

*NOTE*
I am concerned about the texture of some of 2 leafs tips on the Purple kush. Looks as if it's drying out and crackling with a brownish spotted coloring... What is causing this? How do I fix it, and why is this the only plant showing this issue?? Thanks! 

View attachment Sour Bubbly             Week 4 Day 21.JPG


View attachment CBD Critical Cure    Week 4 Day 26.JPG


View attachment Ultra Violet Auto     Week 4 Day 21.JPG


View attachment Purple Kush    Week 4 Day 26.JPG


View attachment Purp Kush Leaf 1.JPG


View attachment Purp Kush Leaf 2.JPG


View attachment Froty Kush               Week 4 Day 26.jpg


View attachment Crazy Miss Hyde Week 4 Day 21.jpg


View attachment Week 3 Dresser Setup.JPG


----------



## N.E.wguy (Mar 9, 2015)

lookin nice man mojo for ya will be watchn


----------



## EsC420PoT (Mar 12, 2015)

So the plants were way over growing the dresser set up, so I thought today was the time to add the T5 set up. the dresser part will be for seedlings and clones. The spot im about to show pictures now, is a mother/mini veg room. When the time comes, I will be vegging under 2 of these T5 Floro setups. But for now (until I get my actual vegg room set up.) this will be the temp vegg room. This is where the mothers and clones will stay till I'm ready to move them outdoors or into an indoor set up. 

View attachment Setup 2.JPG


View attachment Setup 3.JPG


View attachment Seet up 1.JPG


View attachment T5 4 Tubed 4Ft Folor.JPG


View attachment Setup 4.JPG


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm jealous of your clip on fan bro can not find those local at ALL!
Are you growing auto strains under CFL?
Looking good Bro don't see that style around hear much you can help out all the low budget guys you seem to have it dialed in. Looking good Bro


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 17, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> I'm jealous of your clip on fan bro can not find those local at ALL!



Seriously?!?!?! Those are Walmart fans... $10.00 each! I have like 12 of them, all sorts of colors. Pink, blue, purple, white. 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Principal-2-In-1-6-Desk-Clip-Fan/42206307

During spring summer and early fall these things are slammed in the fan isle of Walmart. :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 17, 2015)

Where's your issue? Your 3-12-2015 update looks great.. I'm confused. 

Also, think about how you speak and act.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 17, 2015)

Your truth,,,,,sounds like whinning to me. How old are you,,,12?


----------



## Wantstogrowbuds (Mar 20, 2015)

I'd say do things the way you want to do it, be aware that other people have different opinions and if you find something that works better, do that. People have been more than helpful to me on here and as you can see from my first picture, my plants were waaaay too stretched. No ever bad mouthed my plants and I don't think we are really here to bicker. But green mojo to you buddy


----------

